# Carrera S2 3.8 Tip - Metallic Black



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Hasn't replaced The YOB but I wanted a car that was still fast and good torque which I could drive daily. The YOB doesn't get driven a great deal these days and the GF won't go in it so I have got a mint 2006 (05 plate) Carrera S2 3.8 Tip.

34,000 miles on the clock

Lovely car to drive, no where near as crazy or powerful as the TT but is a nice car to go about in. Had all the extras I wanted so when it came up for sale in West Kensington I didn't hesitate to go and have a look. Before I knew it I had bought it and then wondered where I am going to store 3 cars.

What I am loving is that when I drive I am not sat there wondering what is going to blow up (like The Yob)

Pics are from today as I finally got some time!






















































































































Frase


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

sorry mate but the pics arent working?? :?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

mmm..no pics Frase.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Try again - Hotmail changed their Skydrive shite thingy


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hate you frase!  I reckon im gonna have to spend a bit more and get a 996 turbo or a 997 like yours!

How does this handle compared to the TT different league?

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah its handles really well. I had the sports pack option which lowers the car 10mm and stiffens the suspension on a button press. Does push you through the corners being rear wheel drive but I would like to take it on a track to properly test.

In terms of power it is a slouch compared to the TT but the power delivery is much better. You have torque from low down being a big engine. The car is solidly built though. No creaks or rattles that are familiar in most TTs. It is very useable but has got a bit of grunt if you want it there.

It feels more mature lets say that


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

E3 YOB said:


> Yeah its handles really well. I had the sports pack option which lowers the car 10mm and stiffens the suspension on a button press. Does push you through the corners being rear wheel drive but I would like to take it on a track to properly test.
> 
> In terms of power it is a slouch compared to the TT but the power delivery is much better. You have torque from low down being a big engine. The car is solidly built though. No creaks or rattles that are familiar in most TTs. It is very useable but has got a bit of grunt if you want it there.
> 
> It feels more mature lets say that


You have sold it to me, I shall go have a look at the 997 local to me then! No mater what money you throw at a TT it will never handle like a 911. That's the tip box like, as good as a dsg? Think I would still have a manual!

Also I'm up for a track day anytime you wanna come play!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Rich196 said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah its handles really well. I had the sports pack option which lowers the car 10mm and stiffens the suspension on a button press. Does push you through the corners being rear wheel drive but I would like to take it on a track to properly test.
> ...


Living in London the Tip box is what I needed for a practical car - I like it much more than DSG and it still gives you control. I remember driving an s-tronic TT - I loathed it as it wouldn't let you do what you wanted to do.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Living in London you don't need a tip 997 as a run around! Not that I'm jealous! I'll look after it for you if your struggling to park it haha!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Rich196 said:


> Living in London you don't need a tip 997 as a run around! Not that I'm jealous! I'll look after it for you if your struggling to park it haha!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for the offer - i'll let you know when I need you to look after my £600 Jeep


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

E3 YOB said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> > Living in London you don't need a tip 997 as a run around! Not that I'm jealous! I'll look after it for you if your struggling to park it haha!
> ...


Cheers mate, let me know  haha

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Very, very, very nice. So Jealous. As soon as I move house a porka is on the cards


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

The porsche is like sipping a brandy where the TT is like a jager bomb.

Do love driving it though, lots of feel and low down power


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi,She looks wonderful.
Hoggy.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi,She looks wonderful.
> Hoggy.


I'll have to think of a name for her!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Love the look Frase beautiful :mrgreen: n

Not so much the interior


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

jamman said:


> Love the look Frase beautiful :mrgreen: n
> 
> Not so much the interior


Its very german interior. Functional but not loads of personality. Much of the plastics used are surprisingly cheap feeling but all the same it is a nice place to be in the cabin.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Lovely car mate,we'll have to arrange a other marques rr day


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Very nice car mate.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

caney said:


> Lovely car mate,we'll have to arrange a other marques rr day


Cheers Steve, yeah very happy with it. As you well know having that feeling of nothing is going to go bang and reliable power there is very nice.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

E3 YOB said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely car mate,we'll have to arrange a other marques rr day
> ...


Agreed but lets not tempt fate :wink:


----------



## DanEE (Jan 3, 2012)

That car looks lovely. Must cost some more wedge on the insurance if you are in E3. Would love a Porsche but higher service costs, insurance and initial cost of car puts me off, I just can't justify it. Still an amazing car and I am sure much fun on the A12 or on a drive to the country.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

DanEE said:


> That car looks lovely. Must cost some more wedge on the insurance if you are in E3. Would love a Porsche but higher service costs, insurance and initial cost of car puts me off, I just can't justify it. Still an amazing car and I am sure much fun on the A12 or on a drive to the country.


Cost less wedge than the TT insurance and since the riots that insurance went up again so not what you would call cheap to insure I guess.

The good thing was Livingstone Warman who insure the TT mirrored my no claims for the Porsche (although they do not insure Porsches so went to Admiral) so it worked out not too ridiculous.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Now thats what I'm talking about!! Stunning  8)


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

That looks great


----------

